# Breeders/Dealers in Western Australia?!?!



## akasha (Jun 3, 2010)

Firstly hello to everyone, im new here and currently looking at gettting my first snake. Ive never kept any kind of reptile before so im new to the whole scene really. I am in WA, and am keen to get something like a Stimsons or a Carpet python, but would like to get something from good lines if possible. Unfortunately there doesnt seem to be many breeders in WA, that I can find anyway. Does anyone have any recommendations on some reputable breeders/dealers in WA, preferably within 2hrs drive of perth city. 

Also, is it possible to go straight for a Cat4 license in WA, or do you HAVE to have previous experience and proof of it. I read somewhere on here that someone just gave evidence they had done a lot of reseach and they went straight to a Cat 4 license for their first reptile.

Im going to apply for my license tomorrow, and as soon as I get that I am gonna go get my snake + enclosure/lighting/heating etc etc etc.

Any help appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## boodie (Jun 3, 2010)

As far as I am aware you need Cat3 for at least a year to go to your Cat4 license. But Cat2 and Cat3 are easy to get, literally just send the form in. As for breeders/providers try West Aussie Reptiles, Western Australias Premier Reptile Site or Home.
I also hear Pet Magic and Pet City do reptiles. There's apparently a place in Rockingham as well. Give it a google search.


----------



## LiasisKing (Jun 3, 2010)

hi there, 
i would love to help you but i am in NSW... 
i know that over here to get a higher category licence (for vens etc) you need to have experience.
to get all your gear.... Ultimate reptiles is GREAT so is HERP SHOP, ANIMAL ATTRACTION and REPTILE DIRECT and all are very easy to talk to and deal with. 
im sorry i havent got a clue about any dealers or breeders in WA.
hope i helped you in some way 

Kel (LiasisKing)


----------



## akasha (Jun 3, 2010)

Awesome guys thatnks for the fast help! I think il get my Cat3 then and go for a what ive been planning on, more than likely a stimson. Thanks for those links havent seen them, but Ive found the place in rockingham and also pet magic, but im just thinking that a private dealer might have better genetics, is this the case or not really? Im also after a hatchling if possible. How long from application do u get ur license? If I went down to the licensing center n paid them directly n watnot would it be any faster? Could i get it straight away that way? lol


----------



## grannieannie (Jun 3, 2010)

A wonderful source of help, friendship and information is the WAHS...Western Australian Herpetological Society. We meet at the WA Gould League Head Office, Herdsman Lake Wildlife Centre, Corner of Selby and Flynn St. We meet the first Friday of every month at 7pm. THAT'S TOMORROW NIGHT  There'll be a talk on Olives tomorrow night, it should be fantastic. Tea and coffee is available, it's free the first visit and $5 each visit after that for non-members, or I think it's $30 a year to be a member. Do try and come, you'll get all the help and info you need and make some great friends.

Hope to see you there, Annie


----------



## silatman (Jun 3, 2010)

It will take about 2 weeks to process your licence even if you pay it direct and there is no way to get your animal without the paperwork. 
I did mine about a month ago so know all about it.
Like you I am new to this but I have dealt with Ken at Reptile Trader in Rockingham and have have nothing but the best advice from him.

I can assure you that the animals that he has for sale have been treated extremely well and are handled all the time. He definately has both Stimi's and Carpet python hatchies at the shop for sale at the moment and I know he is expecting a new batch of Carpets very soon.

They have all the gear too and like I said Ken and his wife Karen have helped me out and the advice is given out of friendship and not just about just getting your money.
I'm sure you will find them just as helpful as i did.
Best of luck.


----------



## akasha (Jun 3, 2010)

Awesome mate thanks for the info and advice!


----------



## Scotty99 (Jun 16, 2010)

I agree Ken at Reptile Trader has given great advice to me and have brought my stimmie and all my gear from him,


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jun 17, 2010)

If you actually go into the office in Bentley you may get your license on the spot, someone else recently posted on here and had got their license this way. you will not only have to have cat3 license for 1 year but also be in possession of a cat 3 animal for 1 year, I was told just last week that I couldn't even get it 7 days early as I purchased my first animal a week after getting my license. There is a WA reptile forum that can be accessed through PilbaraPythons website this forum has a thread that lists all of WA's licensed dealers. From memory you will be sent a list with your license anyway

Steve


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jun 17, 2010)

My advice - get your enclosure and gear set up now, before you get your snake, so you can be sure everything is working properly for at least a week beforehand.

Jamie.


----------



## python78 (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi akasha, it took me 6 days to get my cat3 and that was
through snail mail.

on the Pilbra Pythons forum there are some sw carpet hatchies for 
sale at the moment.
Its also a great source of info for Wa reptile owners.

and like pythoninfinite said it is best to get all set up and running 
before hand cos it can take a fair bit of trying different things to
get everything running right. after 3 days I have only now got things
sorted.


----------



## Scotty99 (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey all I got my cat3 straight away at Bentley, def a quicker option if you can get to Bentley.


----------



## LizardLover820 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey where in Bentley can i get my cat3 license? I'm getting it soon


----------



## Kc_read (Apr 17, 2012)

Its near curtin university if i remember rightly, they have 2 offices but i cant remember where exactly it is tho. Google is your friend here

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------

